# Jefferson and the Geneva Academy



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 28, 2006)

Although Thomas Jefferson carried a great hatred towards Calvinism, he had great respect for the academic reputation of Calvin's Academy in Geneva. It is interesting to note that a proposal was considered to transplant the Geneva Academy to Northern Virginia. The proposal was decided against by the Virginia legislature, but Jefferson's 1795 letter on the subject shows the tantalizing prospect (for those of us who live here) of what might have been.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 28, 2006)

Wasn't the Genevan Academy apostate by then?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Wasn't the Genevan Academy apostate by then?



I don't know, Patrick, but it would not surprise me, especially given Jefferson's interest. Beza was the first rector, and I have the highest respect for him, but it was during his watch that the Academy let its theological guard down:



> Teachers and pupils had to sign the Apostles' Creed and a confession of faith, which, however, wisely [hmph, AM] omitted the favorite dogma of predestination, and was abolished in 1576 in order to admit "Papists and Lutherans." -- Philip Schaff, _History of the Christian Church_, Vol. VIII, p. 805



I suspect that by 1795 it was a major center of Enlightment ideals.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 28, 2006)

That was my impression. I knew that Turretin was the last orthodox theologian to occupy the chair of theology there. The ones who followed were heavily influenced by rationalism. But I didn't know much beyond that.


----------

